# [Kansas City, Kansas] Player Looking for Game



## Liquidsabre (Jul 27, 2005)

Lenexa Gamer looking for a weekly Saturday game! Looking for a good RPG group of 20 & 30 somethings interested in equal amounts of smash/good roleplay. Have plenty of experience with D&D, Star Wars, and D20Modern/Future (in that order).

*Games of Interest*: D&D3.5, Shadowrun, SWd6, SWd20, 2e Warhammer Fantasy, and WoD.

Preference is for a good SWd20 game but chances are I'll never find a group of dedicated star wars players. Luckily I love D&D3.5 and usually there are plenty of those about.    Also very much enjoy SWd6, the new WoD books, and the new Warhammer Fantasy RPG.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a friend that I used to game with who lives in Lenexa - which I would definitely *not* describe as a "hive of scum and villainy".  His name is Brian, and he lives over by Shawnee Mission Park.

email me at curtis.bennett@gmail.com and I'll send you his address.


----------

